# make release issue 10.3



## petabsd (Sep 15, 2016)

I want to create a customized FreeBSD release 10.3. When I run `make release`, it created the iso file with 550M, and in the ftp folder, the src.txz is empty. I believe  550M doesn't include the source since I also created customized version 10.2, and iso is 700M. What can I do to include the source in the release build? Any pointers would be great, thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 15, 2016)

Did you read the Release Building article? If not, it's time to do that


----------



## petabsd (Sep 16, 2016)

cpm@ said:


> Did you read the Release Building article? If not, it's time to do that


Yes, I did, but the problem remains. I don't know how can I include the src.txz to build.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 16, 2016)

Please, read release(7) man page for further details about topic.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2016)

petabsd said:


> I don't know how can I include the src.txz to build.


It will be included unless you specifically turn it off. 


```
NOSRC        If set, do not include system source code in the release.
```


----------

